# Help for Shaky Hands.



## ShopShoe (May 26, 2011)

Sometimes I need to scribe a round rod before turning. As in wood-lathe practice. I mark the dimension, then turn the chuck by hand with the scriber steady (With the Lathe unplugged). It occurred to me I could do a better job with a steady rest. the 6-inch ruler is clamped on top of a piece of key stock.







--ShopShoe


----------



## websterz (May 26, 2011)

That is a great idea! I am going to put one together out of an extra QCTP tool holder so it is always ready to use. Thanks! :bow:


----------



## ShopShoe (May 26, 2011)

Websterz,

Glad I posted this and that you can use it.

--ShopShoe


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 27, 2011)

I would use a hermaphrodite caliper for this what you Brits call jenny calipers. 




Tin


----------



## rkepler (May 30, 2011)

I've got to confess to using my regular calipers for this sort of marking off. I try to remember to use the carbide tip ones...


----------

